# 2014 quilt pictures



## halfpint (Jan 24, 2005)

Here are several quilts that I completed in 2014. 








This is a quilt I made for my oldest grandson, for moving from his crib to a bed, finished in April








This quilt was made for a drawing for our Dulcimer festival, also finished in April








Made for my parents, finished in June














Front and back of quilt made for my newest grandson, finished in September

All are rag quilts, I was busy with them last year. I learned about rag quilting as I was doing the embroidery for a rag quilt for a friend who died before I finished my part of the work. I had to guess what she was doing, but since she had finished most of her squares, I was able to figure it out and put them together. I don't have pictures, but I finished that quilt and gave it to the family member it was intended for, and it brought both joy and sorrow for the family.

Dawn


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

Very nice, thanks for sharing them!
I just noticed the green quilt has the same material i used to make some curtains a couple weeks ago.
I love that material.


----------



## margo (May 29, 2002)

thanks for posting, all are very pretty. Particularly like the subtle soft greens. I will return to look at these many times. Great job.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Very nice! Rag quits are fun to make


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

most rag quilts I don't care for, but I really like yours. Makes me wish I had not given away all the flannel I ended up with (from an estate sale). 

but maybe that is good since I won't be as tempted to start one right now


----------



## halfpint (Jan 24, 2005)

flowergurl said:


> Very nice, thanks for sharing them!
> I just noticed the green quilt has the same material i used to make some curtains a couple weeks ago.
> I love that material.


My parents favorite color is green. I shopped for about 3 months before I came up with all the right fabrics, so they are from a couple of stores (Hancock, JoAnne and I think one was from a local sewing store).
Dawn


----------



## halfpint (Jan 24, 2005)

Macybaby said:


> most rag quilts I don't care for, but I really like yours.


They are not my favorite, and I don't think they will last forever like some of my husbands grandmothers quilts, but they are quick to make. 

When I was finishing the quilt that my friend had started before she died, I had to get some thread for it and the lady at the shop thought it was terrible that I was making a rag quilt to give away. But I wanted the quilt to be as much of my friends design as possible, plus I wouldn't have been able to use her squares if I didn't keep it a rag quilt. It was similar to the blue one I made for my new grandson, and is basically a catechism quilt. 

Dawn


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Great job on all of them. I have always wanted to make a rag quilt--maybe next winter.


----------



## hmsteader71 (Mar 16, 2006)

I love them. I really like the one with the musical theme.


----------



## margo (May 29, 2002)

Worth another look.


----------



## scooter (Mar 31, 2008)

Great job! You've been very busy!


----------



## homemaid (Apr 26, 2011)

I like all of them great job... I was thinking of making a rag quilt just for a lap blanket on the Chilly days and nights here in Michigan...


----------

